# Best Buy ATV Battery



## bigcontender (Nov 3, 2010)

I need a new battery for my 03 Grizzly 660.

Looking for sugested best buys.

Do E bay batteries last?

Any advantages to a gel abttery?

Thanks


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'd go with the gel battery, I run one in my '06 grizzly (and all my other toys) and it works great. The gel batts can take a beating because its filled will gel making them more vibration resistant.


----------

